# FI-Schalter (RCD Type A) mit UL-Zulassung



## gfr (4 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ich suche einen 2-poligen (110V) FI-Schalter der eine UL-Zulassung für USA hat.
Weiß jemand eine Type ?

mfg Gerald


----------



## Grisu122 (4 Juni 2019)

gfr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen 2-poligen (110V) FI-Schalter der eine UL-Zulassung für USA hat.
> Weiß jemand eine Type ?
> 
> mfg Gerald


Hallo,

Schau dir Mal den ABB F202 A-25/0,03 110V an.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gfr (4 Juni 2019)

Danke dafür...
Ich bin auch gerade noch selber fündig geworden:
http://www.eaton.eu/DE/Europe/Elect...tBreaker–xEffectSeries/FRCMM/index.htm#tabs-2


----------



## ChristianVogel (6 Juni 2019)

...was UL angeht würde ich erstmal bei Eaton schauen, danach bei Allen-Bradley. Wobei ich als Siemens-Fan durchaus der Meinung bin dass es sowas auch bei Siemens geben muss, man muss sich eben nur in der Online-Mall etwas durchklicken und die gewünschten Eigenschaften richtig anklicken...

Gruß Christian


----------



## gfr (6 Juni 2019)

Hallo Christian,
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es bei Siemens so was nicht gibt.
Es gibt eine UL-Informationslektüre von Siemens, in der taucht das Wort FI-Schalter schon gar nicht auf....
Gruß Gerald


----------



## ChristianVogel (6 Juni 2019)

gfr schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es bei Siemens so was nicht gibt.
> Es gibt eine UL-Informationslektüre von Siemens, in der taucht das Wort FI-Schalter schon gar nicht auf....
> Gruß Gerald




Dieser da:5SV3312-6KK13 / https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/5SV3312-6KK13müsste man mal genauer lesen...


----------

